# No forward on Ford 2120 tractor



## Brian Beutel (Sep 3, 2017)

I replace the hydraulic fluid on my 2120 tractor, I also replace the hydraulic filter. I started the tractor back up, warmed it up, it went into all the gears just fine. After about 10 minutes I lost all Forward Motion. The hydraulics still work in the front end loader, and reverse works fine. But I still have no forward. Any help?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds as if a filter may be loose, or the oil level is low, or the tractor was started with the universal tractor fluid empty or low. Or, hope not, gear oil was used in place of UTF.

Check both the filter and the oil level, then when you are sure the oil level is adequate start the tractor and rock the shuttle from forward to reverse a number of times with the tractor in the lowest gear and the throttle just above idle. That will clear air from the forward clutch pack actuator.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Brian, welcome to the tractor forum.

I would definitely do everything RC Wells stated before going any further. If your tractor has a shuttle shift, forward and reverse is controlled by the shuttle shift. I recommend that you get a shop/service manual and troubleshoot the shuttle shift (forward function).


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I thought the 2120 was a gear select trans mission? 12 forward, 4 reverse with HSS. Did any metal shaving or strange looking bits of debris drain out when you did the fluid change? Does it whine when you shuttle forward or is it quiet as a mouse?


----------



## Brian Beutel (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry, it has taken so long to get back. I had a medical issue. I still have the same problem. Fluid is normal, filter is tight. All reverse gears work normal. Forward has no power. If I lift the rear wheels, with the backhoe hydraulics, the wheels will spin.
Thank you


----------



## Brian Beutel (Sep 3, 2017)

willys55 said:


> I thought the 2120 was a gear select trans mission? 12 forward, 4 reverse with HSS. Did any metal shaving or strange looking bits of debris drain out when you did the fluid change? Does it whine when you shuttle forward or is it quiet as a mouse?


Transmission has 12 reverse and 12 forward, (4 each H,M,L)
All reverse gears work as they should.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I want to make sure we are on the same page as there are three models of Ford 2120, but only one with a 12 speed shuttle shift, and that would be the 1987 through 1991 Shibaura built version with the four cylinder diesel.

If that is the tractor you have, the Ford backhoe would be the model 758B, and the Ford loader would be the model 7109.

Unloaded and in neutral on the HSS the wheels will motor forward, put any load on on the wheels and they stop.

If that is correct, you need to check the functioning of the hydraulic shuttle shift valve, and the shift lever linkage. There were three versions of the valve during the tractor's production, so you will need to determine the version you have and then take a look at the service manual to be able to diagnose the valve.

The problem could be as simple as a broken roll pin, a chunk of crud stuck in the valve that was kicked loose at service, or something more serious if there is any whining from the transmission. I suspect the valve is not fully engaging in the forward position, therefore a minor repair.

These are not easy to diagnose without the detailed service manual.


----------



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

Brian.. looks like it has been a couple years since you posted this, can you tell me what the fix was? I have a 1988 2120 and my trans does the same..


----------

